# Wireless Broadband



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I was just wondering how many of you use the wireless broadband cards in your laptops while on the road.

I'm thinking of doing this with our laptop, but am thoroghly confused on how to go about it.

I can find the cards for the laptop, but then I guess I need a wireless plan to go with it??









Currently we use Verizon DSL at home, and have Immix cell phones.

Anyones thoughts are appreciated.

Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have Verizon wireless DSL card. I have used it in many airports and the northeast. I use it camping to have access for emergencies for work or internet connectivity. Our work plan is for unlimited access for $79 per month. I know you can get it for $69 but not sure of the access times. Some cell phones have internet capability and radio shack seels software and a cable to use your cell phone as a modem and with compression you can get 230Kb connectivity. It is just 56K compressed. The verizon has a 2Mb speed limit if you have full signal. So far it has worked great, When broadband is not available it will scale down as low as 14.4Kb and still provide connectivty. Even works while driving in the car.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Hubby also has the Verizon "air-card" through his work. 
Verizon Air Card

I don't know that it would be worth spending that kind of money on a monthly basis just for camping. However, if you are a full-timer or just can't live without internet, then it's worth every penny. It's really cool to be able find something on the internet that comes up in conversation around the campfire. Or to get directions for a road trip from the campground.

If you just want to use your current ISP, you can pay extra to also have dial-up capability and use your cell phone with a cable to your laptop. I know this could be done, but we never had to so I don't know the details/prices.
Verizon Remote Access


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

We have the Verizon EVDO broadband card in our notebook computer as well, and have found it to be invaluable while on the road. Our unlimited data plan is $60 per month because we also have Verizon voice plans. One could argue that internet and email are evils that we should try to get AWAY from while camping, but on weeklong vacations it is valuable to be able to send and receive email. The EVDO highspeed signal is so good here in Atlanta that we have even considered cancelling our Comcast wired broadband at home and just use the Verizon card, but the contract does not allow streaming video or music/video downloads. But if Verizon were to waive that restriction, we would buy an additional card for our second computer and go completely wireless.


----------



## Astronut (Feb 20, 2006)

Pastor John said:


> We have the Verizon EVDO broadband card in our notebook computer as well, and have found it to be invaluable while on the road. Our unlimited data plan is $60 per month because we also have Verizon voice plans. One could argue that internet and email are evils that we should try to get AWAY from while camping, but on weeklong vacations it is valuable to be able to send and receive email. The EVDO highspeed signal is so good here in Atlanta that we have even considered cancelling our Comcast wired broadband at home and just use the Verizon card, but the contract does not allow streaming video or music/video downloads. But if Verizon were to waive that restriction, we would buy an additional card for our second computer and go completely wireless.
> [snapback]109600[/snapback]​


What kind of data rates are you able to achieve with the Verizon EVDO service? What rates are you getting when the EVDO service is not available? I'm just staring to look at this for work. We have Sprint available locally that offers the same type of data service.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have the Verizon V620 card with unlimited data rate for 59.00 (think they cut me a deal for being military)... i love the card -- in 33 major cities you get above 750kbps data rate -- in the rest you get somewhere between 14.4 and 360....

but hey -- while on the road all I use it for is to check my email, check the weather, and look up local events...

well worth the money IMO...

By the way -- the Verizon AirCard service beat Cingular hands down....


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave, I'm typically seeing 500-700kbps when I get an EVDO signal. In areas that I can only get the 1XRTT signal, I am averaging around 100-150kbps. The EVDO signal is plenty fast to refresh web pages without hesitation, the 1XRTT signal is acceptable - about twice as fast at a 56k modem.

I have been surprised at the variability of the EVDO signal strength in the Atlanta area - I sometimes get speeds greater than 1000 kbps and sometimes as slow as 200 kbps, but even with only one bar showing on the signal strength meter, it is plenty fast enough for email and minor email surfing.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

we are adding the sprint cards for are work laptops
i connected in youngstown oh. played on line alond 80
ot cleveland with no problems


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My company pay for mine as I travel around the world ALL the time. Works great...mine is with Cingular, but all carries have them. They just slide into your PCMCIA slot.


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

I have the cingular Air card. It uses their 3G network as well as their Edge network. I get between 400 to 700 kbps on 3G and 100 to 175 on the Edge system. It has work really well thus far and it's only 59.99 since I am already a customer.


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello there, we are just wrapping up a 5200 mile road trip from Seattle to San Antonio, TX and then back to Seattle via California.

I am very pleased with the Verizon air card and National/Broadband service.

Connectivity has worked extremely well through most obscure locations and roads. However Verizon is not done building out West Texas (Highway 10) and there is about 500 mile stretch of no connectivity.

I do recommend the Verizon Air-Card. Last year, I used the Cingular service and had a bad experience with speed and coverage. This may have changed recently.

The Verizon Air-Card has been invaluable to us. I highly recommend this option.

The 31RQS is doing great on the trip. I have kept the tires inflated, bearings greased, and lug nuts set at proper torque specification.

- Mark and Family


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mdombroski....sounds like a great trip!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! Quite the adventure, Mark!

5,200 miles with kids... You don't look like Robin Williams by any chance, do you?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

